# New range for AWD Model 3: 322 miles



## slave0418

New Tesla 3 LR AWD to order is showing now 322 Mi range. What about us with 3 months old cars? Still at 310 Mi. Or it is just a new way of range calculation?


----------



## garsh

Indeed it is!
I haven't heard if this update will also be reflected in older LR AWD cars.










Performance cars still show 310 miles.


----------



## GDN

This is an interesting tidbit, especially with the additional power coming soon through a SW update. It should be noted that not all LR RWD cars ever saw the increase to 325 last year.


----------



## Long Ranger

This looks encouraging that it just might be real range increase (either hardware or software). This is the first Model 3 range increase I’ve seen that wasn’t already supported by existing EPA test reports.

Previously, Tesla increased the advertised range of the MR from 260 to 264, the LR RWD from 310 to 325, and the SR+ from 240 to 250, but all of those were already supported by the EPA test reports and Tesla had been voluntarily reducing the advertised range.

However, the existing EPA test data shows a range of 310 for the AWD, so it looks like Tesla is going to have to submit new data to justify 322. Hopefully they don't just bump up the tire pressure to get there (I did notice that the AWD report shows 42 PSI while the RWD report shows 45 PSI).


----------



## TrevP

Are they preemptively showing the rage increase from the upcoming 2019.36 update?


----------



## UBYEGAZ

I hope the Older AWD models receive this increase. I noticed that after 20k miles i have lost about 2 percent battery range. I just wished Tesla would allow for a Track Mode option on the non performance AWD model. I hope they roll out an additional 50HP on the model 3 just like on the Model S.


----------



## MelindaV

UBYEGAZ said:


> I hope the Older AWD models receive this increase. I noticed that after 20k miles i have lost about 2 percent battery range.


I hope they release this for the Dual cars so mine can get back up to only a 2% loss!


----------



## Dr. J

TrevP said:


> Are they preemptively showing the rage increase from the upcoming 2019.36 update?


Is the rage increase tied to battery degradation? (kidding)


----------



## Truav8r

The configurator at Tesla.com now shows new LR AWD Model3 with a range of 322mi. Is this something that will be reflected on existing AWD cars?


----------



## FRC

I'm continually amazed by this line of inquiry. Do we a really just want Tesla to tell us that we have more range than we do, and to make our range displays show that we can drive further than we actually can? I think we all know that the rated range is a bit of a fantasy as it stands now(yes, you can achieve displayed range under ideal conditions and grannyesque driving styles). I think we have seen that a normal driving style produces 10-20% fewer miles than our range displays. And that's OK. I know that in order to achieve rated range in my P3D, my usage needs to run about 225 wh/m, not the 240 or so that Tesla indicates. And that's OK. What really matters to me is...Do I have enough range to drive the way I want and arrive at my next charging solution. And for me, the answer so far has been YES, 100% of the time. Personally, I would prefer that Tesla make my car display indicate a reasonable "real" range, so that I don't have to do mental gymnastics(I'm too old for that!).


----------



## TrevP

Basically put your car into percentage display and stop worrying about range. Works for me


----------



## Love

TrevP said:


> Basically put your car into percentage display and stop worrying about range. Works for me


This is exactly what I do and then treat it how I do my cellphone*. Charge to 80%, drive my car, notice after some days that I'm at roughly 30% (I don't let it go below 20%...just because that's my preference), and plug in at home. I do occasionally flip to mileage just to do a calculation and see a rough guess on my battery degradation (about 2.3% last check IIRC) but that's it.

*I used to plug in my cell phones and got to bed, unplugging when I got up to head to work. Now after owning my car and learning about lithium batteries a little bit more, I only charge it to the low 90s (%). I never leave it charging to full and then just sitting there. I'll use it as normal and then plug it in when it gets to the 20s or high teens. I've noticed my phone maintaining its battery life really well with this tactic.


----------



## Love

FRC said:


> I'm continually amazed by this line of inquiry. Do we a really just want Tesla to tell us that we have more range than we do, and to make our range displays show that we can drive further than we actually can? I think we all know that the rated range is a bit of a fantasy as it stands now(yes, you can achieve displayed range under ideal conditions and grannyesque driving styles). I think we have seen that a normal driving style produces 10-20% fewer miles than our range displays. And that's OK. I know that in order to achieve rated range in my P3D, my usage needs to run about 225 wh/m, not the 240 or so that Tesla indicates. And that's OK. What really matters to me is...Do I have enough range to drive the way I want and arrive at my next charging solution. And for me, the answer so far has been YES, 100% of the time. Personally, I would prefer that Tesla make my car display indicate a reasonable "real" range, so that I don't have to do mental gymnastics(I'm too old for that!).


Good points. One thing I learned ...maybe a bit ironically as it was _after_ I bought an EV and will never go back to an ICE... the internal combustion engine vehicles hardly get their rated range either!


----------



## tgmachine

https://insideevs.com/news/379946/t...J1tF4BabE-mUHZfDpIiV2zgr0WAj7y_Q5I2M2C0iTXypw

Also wondering if it's going to be all AWDs which is going to get range-increased, or just the new ones ordering today.

-tgmachine


----------



## Dr. J

FRC said:


> Do we a really just want Tesla to tell us that we have more range than we do, and to make our range displays show that we can drive further than we actually can?


Obviously, yes! 


FRC said:


> grannyesque


Prize winner for Word of the Day! :beercheers:


----------



## FF35

If there’s a 5% increase in power, does that mean the LR RWD will go from 5.0 to 4.9 0-60 time?


----------



## FRC

Don't think it's purely a math question. But if it was, wouldn't that time go to 4.75? 5.0x.95=4.75


----------



## FF35

FRC said:


> Don't think it's purely a math question. But if it was, wouldn't that time go to 4.75? 5.0x.95=4.75


It's not a math question. Last time they increased power by 5% the LR RWD went from 5.1 to 5.0.


----------



## FRC

FF35 said:


> It's not a math question. Last time they increased power by 5% the LR RWD went from 5.1 to 5.0.


I suppose only time will tell(no pun intended). Let's see what Tesla advertises for 0-60 times after the update. I don't think you can feel the difference in the seat, but now that you mention it, I'm gonna start telling people my 0-60 is 2.9!


----------



## FF35

Good luck.


----------



## iChris93

FRC said:


> Let's see what Tesla advertises for 0-60 times after the update.


The problem is they don't sell the LR RWD currently.


----------



## tencate

I'll dig out my old G-Tech and see if I can see any difference. It's pretty repeatable, I trust it...


----------



## Lady Sprite Blue

Love said:


> This is exactly what I do and then treat it how I do my cellphone*. Charge to 80%, drive my car, notice after some days that I'm at roughly 30% (I don't let it go below 20%...just because that's my preference), and plug in at home. I do occasionally flip to mileage just to do a calculation and see a rough guess on my battery degradation (about 2.3% last check IIRC) but that's it.
> 
> *I used to plug in my cell phones and got to bed, unplugging when I got up to head to work. Now after owning my car and learning about lithium batteries a little bit more, I only charge it to the low 90s (%). I never leave it charging to full and then just sitting there. I'll use it as normal and then plug it in when it gets to the 20s or high teens. I've noticed my phone maintaining its battery life really well with this tactic.


EXACTLY!


----------



## Bigriver

Tesla.com is showing 322 miles as the range for a new AWD model 3. I’ve not been tuned in lately to all the news.... Did something change in the hardware or is this a software change? An update only for new cars or one coming to existing cars? Of course existing cars could have some degradation and not see the full effect, but if coming to existing cars there would surely be a noticeable bump.


----------



## garsh

It was discussed in one of the software threads. I haven't heard any info yet on whether existing vehicles will also see an increase.



tgmachine said:


> What about range increase on the Model 3 Long Range AWD? Anyone noticing car using less kwh now, than before the upgrade to 36.2.1 ? Also thinking of the range increase from 310 to 322 miles that Elon said. Maybe he only meant the new models being ordered today?
> 
> -tgmachine


----------



## tesla m3

The 5% gains in the latest firmware has been awesome, I feel the difference. But my range has suffered. Could be the cooler temps, or me mashing the throttle more, though.


----------

